# Trying to nibble jewelry



## Lacey1986 (Apr 20, 2014)

This is something my cat does, & I just figured she does it because the gems are shiny. :laugh: 

We got a 2 year old GS yesterday, she tries to nibble on my rings whether it be the gem stones or the bands that show on the back of my fingers. Does anyone else's GS do this at all? 

I've never had a GS before, growing up I had dogs but my mom liked smaller dogs & my only big dog was a Great Dane/Lab mix. None of them ever showed interest in nibbling jewelry.


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

That's a new one to me....never seen that with any of the 3 GSDs I've had.....maybe the metal has a pleasing taste???? beats me.


SuperG


----------



## Karla (Dec 14, 2010)

None of my GSDs have done that, but my friends Malinios tries to nibble on my diamond. 
I wouldn't leave any loose jewelry around them!


----------



## mariakm (Feb 20, 2021)

I have a 6 year old GSD and he nibbles on my bracelets all the time! He likes the beaded ones the most but will even nibble on hair ties (which I wear on my wrists too).

I’m not sure exactly why he does it... but nibbling is a sign of affection in many dogs and they might just think jewelry is an interesting thing to focus on.

While it isn’t something that bothers me, I tend not to encourage it too much otherwise he starts to slobber a lot.


----------

